# forum clock time is off yet again



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 22, 2009)

can someone with permissions please look into this? my time is off by 8 hours at the most


----------



## Minox (Jun 22, 2009)

It's off by 14 hours for me atm.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 22, 2009)

I didn't even notice...


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 22, 2009)

test...

its almost 11PM here

edit: and says 6:48AM


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 22, 2009)

ha im seeing your time as my time now tj and im on gmt -5


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 22, 2009)

05:49 AM Forum time

21:49 PM actual time.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 22, 2009)

The GBAtemp clock isn't wrong.

The time continuum is wrong.


----------



## Reaper (Jun 22, 2009)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> The GBAtemp clock isn't wrong.
> 
> The time continuum is wrong.


yea were the only pure time people left


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah same for me but not just here.. Also on the cheats.gbatemp.net/forum as well


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 22, 2009)

14 hours off for me


----------



## Rayder (Jun 23, 2009)

Let's see, it's 11:13 here.....hour off here......that could just be the daylight savings setting.....


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 23, 2009)

Seems ok to me now but it was 15 hours off


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 23, 2009)

its correct now
but I think it messed up with the "new" most users ever online (Most users ever online was 14,288 on Today, 07:32 AM )


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 1, 2009)

For some reason certain threads are getting bumped back and being displayed as the last post being from 2 days ago, yet with one of my threads I posted in it today in the Computer Systems forum yet it's on the 2nd page now for me and listed as the last post was on the 28th by me.


----------

